# No one to practice my portraits with so time for drink



## MSnowy (Dec 29, 2016)

all set up and everyone in the house disappeared


----------



## tirediron (Dec 29, 2016)

Bummer... all that rum and no one to share it with.


----------



## Gary A. (Dec 29, 2016)

I'm on my way.


----------



## MSnowy (Dec 29, 2016)

tirediron said:


> Bummer... all that rum and no one to share it with.



 Yup I'll post it on here but never on Facebook,the bottle wouldn't last an hour if my friends found out.


----------



## MSnowy (Dec 29, 2016)

Gary A. said:


> I'm on my way.


 
Ok I'll put some aside for ya


----------



## Derrel (Dec 29, 2016)

Hey, not too shabby! I like the way you lighted both the bottle and the glass, and got good color on the liquor. It's almost like you've been practicing or something.


----------



## MSnowy (Dec 29, 2016)

Derrel said:


> Hey, not too shabby! I like the way you lighted both the bottle and the glass, and got good color on the liquor. It's almost like you've been practicing or something.



 Thanks. Ya the Captain is the most patient subject I've worked with


----------



## snowbear (Dec 29, 2016)

I'll have to wait until I can catch up with the nieces for any portrait practice.  MLW and lazy lobster run from the camera and I'm too darn ugly to photograph.


----------



## MSnowy (Dec 29, 2016)

snowbear said:


> I'll have to wait until I can catch up with the nieces for any portrait practice.  MLW and lazy lobster run from the camera and I'm too darn ugly to photograph.


 
My son and wife came home from work and I heard my son in the other room tell my wife "lets go back out dads got the lights setup"


----------



## smoke665 (Dec 29, 2016)

I think you need to go ahead and drink that one, then pour another. The ice is looking a little wilted, and it's diluting the color of the rum


----------



## JonA_CT (Dec 29, 2016)

I'd like to see some of your work once you've finished that glass


----------



## Rick50 (Dec 29, 2016)

Very nice lighting and exposure. Makes me want to go get some which means you did your job.


----------



## OGsPhotography (Dec 30, 2016)

Awesome. Can we see a setup photo? I could learn something from your practice!


----------



## smoke665 (Dec 30, 2016)

snowbear said:


> and I'm too darn ugly to photograph.



You should try it. MSnowy inspired me to step out of my comfort zone. Putting your selfie out there on display for C&C is scary, but a great learning experience.


----------

